# [SOLVED] &quot;error 1500&quot; when installing steam



## ghenty182 (Nov 7, 2008)

pretty much as the title says - any ideas... and im not running norton etc.. 


cheers!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: "error 1500" when installing steam*

Hi ghenty182 and welcome to TSF,

Sometimes Anti-virus can halt installtions. What A/V are you using and have you tried to disable it before you install steam.


----------



## ghenty182 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: "error 1500" when installing steam*

hi,

and cheers for the quick response!

im running AVG i had terminated that programme and it still wasn't installing! so i did the ol' ctr+alt+del - and jus terminated almost every programme and in the end it installed fine!

now i can play my beloved Football Manager!

cheers
ray:


----------

